# Demshitz save tugboat crew after boat flips at skook



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

Tug Boat Flip Video

Team demshitz save some tugboaters at skookumchuck narrows.


----------



## kerry edwards (Apr 24, 2009)

What caused the tug to flip? Did it stop moving and the tow line from the barge as it passed the tug pulled it over?


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

that is rad. Nicely done dave.


----------



## Yakinsmaaker (May 27, 2007)

*bad piloting, in my opinion*



kerry edwards said:


> What caused the tug to flip? Did it stop moving and the tow line from the barge as it passed the tug pulled it over?


 I think the barge was moving quickly toward shore, the current appeared to be pulling the barge to the outside bank, and the tug driver tried to correct by pulling him back to the center, but the force pulled the tug over and once the water passed over the gunwhales...she was DONE.

how lucky to get that on video! you can sell that to discovery channel 'weird true and freaky' or other similar show.

good work team Demshitz!


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Yakinsmaaker said:


> I think the barge was moving quickly toward shore, the current appeared to be pulling the barge to the outside bank, and the tug driver tried to correct by pulling him back to the center, but the force pulled the tug over and once the water passed over the gunwhales...she was DONE.
> 
> how lucky to get that on video! you can sell that to discovery channel 'weird true and freaky' or other similar show.
> 
> good work team Demshitz!


I love the fact that as the movie is still rolling they talk about where they can sell it to.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

Dear Demshitz -

Saving these tugboaters puts you one step closer to forgiveness after the Pandoras incident. You're officially at step 1. You've still got a ways to go.

TT


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

doublet said:


> Dear Demshitz -
> 
> Saving these tugboaters puts you one step closer to forgiveness after the Pandoras incident. You're officially at step 1. You've still got a ways to go.
> 
> TT


Ha! Agreed. If that's step 1, step 2 can be getting Falls Creek opened back up, and step 3 will be Pandora's.


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

1.Yo do any of you know demshitz? 2.Yes they got caught hiking into pandora's this could have happened to anyone.... you hike right by the asshole's cabin, he just happened to be there. 3. They run the shit so lay off, there should be some damn river access there. 4. Go run the shit.


----------



## BooF4FooD (Aug 13, 2008)

fuck yall just made about 400 or 500 hundred off of break...or whatever it is there days... i voted to homepage... i check that site out everyday... good shit guys


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

BooF4FooD said:


> fuck yall just made about 400 or 500 hundred off of break...or whatever it is there days... i voted to homepage... i check that site out everyday... good shit guys



Is this English?


----------



## BooF4FooD (Aug 13, 2008)

yourrealdad said:


> Is this English?


LoL. Drunken, sleepless english.


----------



## BooF4FooD (Aug 13, 2008)

BooF4FooD said:


> fuck yall just made about 400 or 500 hundred off of break...or whatever it is there days... i voted to homepage... i check that site out everyday... good shit guys


Fuck, yall probably just made four or five hundred dollars from Break. I'm not quite sure, but I think that what they are paying these days. Anyways, that was some good shit, so I voted it to the homepage. 



Better?


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

BooF4FooD said:


> Fuck, yall probably just made four or five hundred dollars from Break. I'm not quite sure, but I think that what they are paying these days. Anyways, that was some good shit, so I voted it to the homepage.
> 
> 
> 
> Better?


Better but I still have no idea what you are talking about. Don't worry about it, just get drunker. It will all be over soon anyways. G-night


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

no shit. i couldn't even comprehende`..

personally i would send them an invoice for $3000 minimumfor the search and rescue!


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

yes i have met demshitz...just after they all got outta jail at fibark


----------



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

No disrespect because I am sure he would have if he had to, but this looks more like "assists" than "saves" scenario (ah journalism). Good stuff though. Did not know tugs were designed to stay afloat upside down, but makes sense now.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Well done boys!!! Way to get out there and help..

Hell if I am ever in the water for what ever reason I would be super stoked to see dave or any one of the guys paddlin in to help me...





doublet said:


> Dear Demshitz -
> 
> Saving these tugboaters puts you one step closer to forgiveness after the Pandoras incident. You're officially at step 1. You've still got a ways to go.
> 
> TT


Give it a rest... 

Yes some mistakes were made that day... Just to let you know - you have no idea the way that it all went down that day or the day before... Accidents happen both in kayakin and life... After talkin with people who were actually there (not just readin the mtn buzz post) demshitz put themselvs at a huge risk to help a fellow paddler....

SO are you sayin that they should have said fk the other boater (a good friend who almost died with a slip hikin to the put in)???? Yes you are right the should have said fuck the other guy - I guess you see the sacrifice of another boater gettin hurt or killed as worth it but not for me bro.... Demshits took went above and beyond then took the heat.... Earning more respect from me and are even more stand up in my opinion for doin what they did that day....

Demshits also showed just how stand up they are by not buyin into the buzz bullshit that was in that thread...

Think what you like about demshitz but when total bullshit comes out I feel the need to at least speak up...


----------



## El quapo (Apr 14, 2006)

Word. Give that shit a rest. Props to those guys for going out and kayaking and not getting caught in this internet shit. Whats even better is they provide us with good stoke and entertainment.....not like some of you f'ing chodes that only want to speak up on the buzz if it's classV+ related to show us how rad you are.

I've seen those guys around the state a couple times, they've always been super cool, good fellas. Thats more than I can say for a lot of co. boaters who wont so much as acknowledge another paddler at the put in cause they're so fuckin core.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice tugboat carnage!

Way to help those guys out. Good river karma.

Freddy McStout, no briney under your hiney to keep your smile all shiney?

RDNEK, kinda funny how you threaten to hang boaters who might F up access to your backyard run, but when your buddies hose it up somewhere else, its a stand up job? 

From RDNEK ealier this year about lake creek...
"I hope it does not happen but if you are the group or in a group of boaters that pisses off this landowner you will be hunted down like a dog and maybe gettin off lynched is too easy... This is a nightly afterwork run for a bunch of us up here and if you disrespect this man or his land you will have made a ton of enemies for life!!! Not joking here..................."

Thinking that if some guys you weren't pals with hosed it up the same way on lake creek, you'd be leading the lynchmob pitchforks in hand.

Its easy to see why CO boaters who run this would be pissed. Maybe a few people know the whole story, but others don't, and they have every right to be pissed. Regardless of your intentions or how much briney stout you drop, no crew will be remembered fondly if they hose up access for locals who lost their bread n butter.

Some communictaion and some sincere apologies would go a long way. Telling people to F off because its the dem-pitz crew seems weak, and seems to imply that you shouldn't be held accountable for your actions if your a badass with a video. Lame.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

My earlier post was meant to be tongue in cheek. If my closest buddies got caught in Pandoras I'd give them shit for a couple seasons at least. That's part of being a kayaker - taking shit from your bros for f'ing up. Since you buzzards want to blow my joke up (sorry the joke wasn't funny) we might as well have a discussion.

I got nothin' against Demshitz. I even find their lingo mildly amusing. Their videos are sick as hell. I still watch that high water Yule footage about twice a year.

That said, I'd like someone to clarify what went down. (RDNEK, sounds like you know the details.) *This is what I heard - please correct the inaccuracies so people know. * I heard they were blaring music at the putin, didn't have a guide and thus didn't take the standard hike-in trail. The whistle issue could happen to anyone but not going with a guide and not using the same stealth precautions locals have used for years is not cool.

When I did Pandoras we found a local guide who had us change into boating gear at the takeout to minimize exposure at the putin. We literally jogged down the exposed part of the trail with boats on our head. Where the trail goes near the house we put boats in the bushes and stealthily scoped the house to see if people were home/around. If Demshitz used this kind of stealth tactic and got caught they are 100% forgiven by me. I heard they were anything but stealth.

If I f'd up access to what is possibly the best class V+ run in the state of Colorado (regardless of what happened) I'd be extremely apologetic about the situation instead of saying things like "Demshitz gets caught brown handed by brinestone cowboy." I'd be kissing the ass of every Durango paddler who just lost their backyard run.

If they were stealth I'm over it...could happen to anybody. If they weren't stealth I think it's lame that they get a free pass because "they run the shit."

TT


----------



## Boilerblues (Jun 15, 2007)

-k- said:


> No disrespect because I am sure he would have if he had to, but this looks more like "assists" than "saves" scenario (ah journalism). Good stuff though. Did not know tugs were designed to stay afloat upside down, but makes sense now.


On snopes.com there's an article (true) about a tugboat rolling under a bridge at high water. Went under, did a roll, came back up, continued down the river

snopes.com: Towboat Goes Under Bridge

Link with photos
http://www.rioleo.org/mv-cahaba.php


----------



## kerry edwards (Apr 24, 2009)

I doubt tugboats are designed to float upside down. It's just that the boat had a lot of air in it. 
The tugboat under the bridge video is a great lesson in not leaning upstream.


----------



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

That was a cool story on the tug. Thanks for posting it Boiler.


----------



## Dwave (Mar 23, 2009)

Well done Davey boy, thanks for helping my Canadian brothers. As for the Pando thing, we've been in there a bunch since your episode. It's about being low pro, quiet, and quick.


----------

